# ViP211k Questions related to HD & DVR capability (reposted in correct forum)



## joe80580 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have just signed up for new Dish service and my equipment will be installed in a few days. I am getting one 722 and one 222 receiver. 
I am now considering getting a single VIP 211k instead of the duo VIP 222k due to the external hard drive DVR ability. (and I have to tell them today if I want to change!)
I am new to this wonderful forum and read a lot of different threads with lots of good info. I will however sincerely appreciate if I can get help with the following questions that I still have. ..
1 - Will I be able to transfer recordings made on my 722 DVR to the external hard drive and will I then be able to view it on the 211k ?
2 -Does the 222k have the ability to be used with an external HD like the 211k? (Does not look like that from the forums, but I don't know if it was added later.)
3 - Will the 211k have full DVR capability similar to the 722 with the HD added ?
I will appreciate help and suggestions with this, as I need to tell the retailer what I want tomorrow,
Thank you
John
(Reposted in correct forum)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome...

I can answer a little bit...

#1 622/722/722K can share external hard drive with each other, but NOT with a 211. A 211 can share with other 211s... but not with a 622/722/722K

#2 I can't help here, as I have neither receiver, so hopefully someone else will wander in and reply.

#3 A 211 with the external hard drive will be like a DVR, but not exactly the same as a 722. A 722 has 2 SAT tuners, while the 211 only has 1... So with a 722 you could record 2 SAT channels, whereas a 211 you could only record 1 (which also means you'd have to be watching what you are recording, instead of watching one thing and recording another, unless you have OTA to watch).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

2) - not yet, but Dish mumbled about it ... "soon"


----------



## joe80580 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you Stewart and P Smith for your replies - This is helping me a lot with deciding which receiver to choose. I am going to go for the 211 and not the 222. I don't realy need another duo with the duo 722k that I will have.

Stewart: 
(1) With regards to the 211k DVR capability when using a hard drive- I assume one will be able to pause live tv with this setup - similar to a normal DVR ?
(2) I plan to take the 211k and harddrive with me when I travel for work a couple of days a month. Will I be able to watch the recorded shows elsewhere with the 211 + HD without having the 211 getting a sat signal?
(3) I see the 211k have a HDMI output - I also assume I will be able to link the 211k output to a flat panel computer monitor with HDMI input - right?
Thanks again
John


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1 - yes
2 - ummm, probably
3 - yes, if it support HDCP


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Supplementing P's answers...

#3 I've learned the hard way about switching from an HDTV to a computer monitor the hard way to make sure I'm in an acceptable input mode for the monitor before doing so!

I have an HDTV that accepts 480, 720p, 1080i inputs... so I run at 1080i.

I have a computer monitor that accepts 480, 720p inputs.

IF I connect my receiver to the computer monitor without changing it from 1080i to 720p, then I get no video on the computer monitor! Luckily I was good at blind-selecting the menu options to change the video mode... but ideally I should have switched down to 720p before disconnecting from my big TV.


----------



## joe80580 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you guys - this is good info and will help me a lot ..
Johan


----------



## larkor (Jul 13, 2007)

You can record two programs at once if you use the OTA tuner.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

3. Without a signal I don' think the EHD will be accessable. House sat for my sister last year and took my 622 and EHD. Was able to view all recordings off the 622 but when I tried to access the EHD a message asked if I wanted to format the HD now. I backed away so as not to wipe the EHD clean. :nono2:


----------



## W2KB (Mar 5, 2010)

Does anyone know the maximum size USB 2 external hard drive that can be used with a VIP211K? Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Same as for 211/411 - 1 TB.


----------



## W2KB (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

